# Bobcat Mount



## chris_kreiner (Sep 6, 2006)

Just finished my first bobcat mount.


----------



## crittergitter71 (Feb 9, 2010)

Looks good


----------



## cast&blast (Sep 14, 2009)

GREAT JOB. I've always wanted to get into taxidermy myself (since I was about 12 years old) I'm finally gearing up for it. Anyone willing to post close-ups of their first mount has natural talent (they all look good from a distance) I'm sure the pictures don't do it justice.
Where did you learn? Did you take a class? Read a book? Watch an instructional video? I'm just asking cuz I get my info from You Tube which doesn't get into much detail. I'm just learning on the fly for now.


----------



## chris_kreiner (Sep 6, 2006)

cast&blast said:


> GREAT JOB. I've always wanted to get into taxidermy myself (since I was about 12 years old) I'm finally gearing up for it. Anyone willing to post close-ups of their first mount has natural talent (they all look good from a distance) I'm sure the pictures don't do it justice.
> Where did you learn? Did you take a class? Read a book? Watch an instructional video? I'm just asking cuz I get my info from You Tube which doesn't get into much detail. I'm just learning on the fly for now.


 
Thanks!! I learned the basics from a local taxidermist. The critiques and additional details I learned came from taxidermy.net and by joining the Michigan Taxidermy Association. I always figured the bobcat was the hardest to master cause I see so few that look even remotely decent. Livin4trappin has always posted the finest looking bobcat mounts I have ever seen so this was an attempt to get close to the Master!!  I spent hours back and forth with reference photos to get everything as close as possible. The art is different in each individual person.


----------



## sbooy42 (Mar 6, 2007)

WOW Chris very nice...


----------



## brushbuster (Nov 9, 2009)

Very realistic job. If i get one this year i will be sure to shoot you a pm.


----------



## Fur-minator (Nov 28, 2007)

chris_kreiner said:


> Thanks!! I learned the basics from a local taxidermist.
> 
> 
> > Great looking mount!
> ...


----------



## U.P. trappermark (Jul 4, 2010)

Awesome job Chris.WOW looks great.


----------



## chris_kreiner (Sep 6, 2006)

Fur-minator said:


> Who was the local guy you learned from?


I learned from Larry Reeder.

Thanks a lot guys!! I am glad the extra effort thus far is meeting everyones approval. I take great pride in all my work!!


----------



## r.rase78 (Feb 4, 2009)

great job on your 1st cat kris. looks very good. i agree i have heard cats are right up at the top with the highest degree of difficulty from what ive heard from other taxis. i realy like the nose and lips as well. am new to taxidermy but have yet to do any open mouth work. am gettin ready to mount my 1st lifesize yote. hope it comes out good


----------



## 3stars (Sep 28, 2011)

Chris....
GREAT JOB on a really nice trophy! Would like to see the whole body.... was it a good size cat?? You do a real nice job bringing the life back into your mounts. I live in Il. but would hesitate bringing you something in the future!


----------



## WMWW (Mar 3, 2009)

chris_kreiner said:


> I learned from Larry Reeder.
> 
> Thanks a lot guys!! I am glad the extra effort thus far is meeting everyones approval. I take great pride in all my work!!


 awesome looking mount Chris.. Larry has done an antelope and the buck I shot this year on opening day. He does awesome work and his turn around is awesome.

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## chris_kreiner (Sep 6, 2006)

Thanks guys!! This was a pretty good size cat!!


----------



## bluekona (Oct 28, 2011)

Sweeeeet!


----------

